# no driver attached



## Sem999 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi,

I'm seeing this in the logs:


```
pci6: <mass storage, RAID> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
```

My LSI MegaRaid 9240-8i card's raid array is not showing up.

I compiled the latest driver (mfi.ko) and copied it over the one in /boot/kernel/ but it still does not work.

*D*oes anyone have any ideas?

*I*n case it helps:


```
FreeBSD mytoy.localdomain 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     
[email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2012)

Sem999 said:
			
		

> I compiled the latest driver (mfi.ko) and copied it over the one in /boot/kernel/ but it still does not work.


Just copying the file won't do much. Did you actually load it with kldload(8)?


----------



## Sem999 (Feb 28, 2012)

*G*ot it to work by reading these links:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=27268
http://pastebin.com/wVyWCVc2

*B*asically compiled custom kernel, installed and rebooted. I can mount the RAID and write to it. It's a complete dog though, running at 22MB/s. Should run at about 180MB/s.


----------

